# Sunday May 10th, "Mothers Day Ride" Riverside, CA



## Robertriley (May 9, 2015)

We are starting an hour early this time to beat the heat.
Remember, the Riverside Vintage Rides will now be on the 2nd Sunday of every month and the starting area is at Panera Bread off Central in Riverside. 

Sunday, May 10th 9:00am

Panera Bread

3560 Riverside Plaza Dr, Riverside, California 92506
Meet and greet at for the early birds at Panera Bread off Central Ave at 9am and roll out at 10am.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 9, 2015)

How many people are going to show up to this?   I'm trying to decide.......


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2015)

I imagine just a small group this time because of mothers day


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2015)

Thinking about it...but bet my Mom will kill me.


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2015)

come on Mike, it's not a all day thing.  We will leave plenty of time for mom.  you can bring some wheelsets down and take some cash back to mom


----------



## old hotrod (May 10, 2015)

Might have made this ride with a little more notice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2015)

Sorry brother, busy week.  We do it the 2nd Sunday of the month meet at 9ish and ride at 10am.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 10, 2015)

Any pics from today's ride ?


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2015)

I didn't take many at all but a couple of us kept up with a spandex cyclist for a while...he wasn't to happy about it...lol.  We were going to pass him after following him for a couple blocks but we chose wait for the group.  I was on my Swiss Military bike and the husband/wife team on the red tandem were the ones chasing the cyclist.


----------

